# Copper John



## Grayghostatwork (Jan 7, 2003)

Is anyone else having problems getting products from Copper John? We ordered a release almost a month ago, they have said that it would ship "next week" for 3 weeks. I even contacted a wholesaler about the raptor that I know some folks are shooting and they can't seem to get it either. What's up with Copper John? Their products look good and we realy want to give them a try. Anyone know?


----------



## Dan Childs (Feb 6, 2003)

*copper john*

Iknow they can be slow. They are a very small company growing fast with great products. They are trying to deliver the best product they can. Doing more stuff in house to insure quality. Don't give up on them. As with all growing companies they have growing pains and things they have to correct. 

Dan


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

Grayghostatwork said:


> *Is anyone else having problems getting products from Copper John? We ordered a release almost a month ago, they have said that it would ship "next week" for 3 weeks. I even contacted a wholesaler about the raptor that I know some folks are shooting and they can't seem to get it either. What's up with Copper John? Their products look good and we realy want to give them a try. Anyone know? *


This is a busy time of year for Copper John. The AMO show and Vegas. Not to mention they are trying to hurry up and finish thier new products and get them out. I was told I would be getting the new ANTS in 3-4 weeks back in Jan. It's almost march. But I understand this is a busy time of year for them. AL **** and the rest of Copper John Staff are good people and they are doing there best to get stuff out to the public.


----------



## gligo (May 30, 2002)

*Cooper John*

We have very good experience with Cooper John company, they are very serious and do their job excellent. Their reply on email post is fast, almost the same day, I suggest, try to email Kimberly, she is very kind and will help you in any way.
Aksioma
Iztok Gligorevic- president
Slovenia


----------



## Indiana_archer (Dec 10, 2002)

*copper john*

We just recieved our shipment today,It was about three weeks late but they are very busy and Al **** is doing a very good job getting things out as fast as they can,They just added a 3rd shift so things should pick up. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## DBString's (Jul 28, 2002)

I have heard that they where just swamped with order's for their new product's. I have a new Micro Stan on order and a new Target sight. Copper John has some excellent product's and I can't wait to shoot them.


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

Man Can't wait to get my ANTS


----------



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2003)

The shop I goto in S.E. Indiana called On-Target got a raptor in last week. I Now own that one. Yesterday they received some more of the copper-john releases.
They seem like a really nice release for the money. The raptor is a great release for an index finger shooter. It allows you to shoot another release with out changing sites and has helped me shoot my index finger release better.
I played around with the 4 finger back-tension release yesterday also. It worked nice for me. The wrist stap makes much easier to pull back and really helps if your like me and get the shakes.
Without changing anything on my bow I shot it 10 times, and 8 of those were in the X ring.
Kodiak.


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

Kodiak, I haven't tried the raptor yet, but I bought the Eagle and love it. I like using my middle finger. I'm very interested in getting the 4 fingers. Was there anything that you didn't like about it?


----------



## AZPRO (Jul 25, 2002)

*Eric Springer--owner*

Just told me they are having the year of thier lives. They have been growing in leaps and bounds since they started and their new line of releases was rec'd better than they had forcasted by a long shot. so yes, they are behind, yes they are trying like the dickens to get stuff out. Heck I shoot for them and am still anxiously waiting for equipment. Don't give up on them, they are the best folks to work with I have come acrossed, let alone making top notch equipment


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

The new eagle release and the new stan w/ a safety just came in today. I will be shooting them tonight so I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## Grayghostatwork (Jan 7, 2003)

*It's here at last!*

The release we ordered came in and looks like it will be a winner. I agree with all of you that Copper John makes a quality product. Thanks for your responce! 
grayghostatwork


----------



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2003)

ALASKA GARY

The 4 finger is made alot like a truball extreme. The wrist strap did'nt get in my way or feel out of place at all. When you draw back you need to keep your middle finger off the release. Then when your settled in and ready just let your middle finger close on the release and squeeze like your making a fist, or you can pull back on it like a back-tension and off it goes.
The raptor is a little easier to get use to cause you have more room to keep your finger away till ready for me anyways. the triggers are nice and crisp with no travel. You can adjust them, and I did'nt mess with adjusting the 4 finger model, to see if you could put your finger on with alot of pressure before it fires.
Overall they seem like a good release that is affordable to have another to change and try something different, when the old target panic sets in.
I think some will love it and some won't, but they seem to be made well and function as intended. Some may not like the idea of using the middle finger, but it can be a nice change when you need to do something different.

Goodluck, Kodiak.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 9, 2003)

I have always been pleased with copper johns products


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

i just bought the 4 fingers the other day


----------



## archerrich (Jan 13, 2003)

Can anyone provide a web site where I can look at the Copper John releases?


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

www.copperjohn.com


----------



## archerrich (Jan 13, 2003)

As of yesterday there were no pictures of the releases on the Copper John website. I'm interested in the 3 finger Eagle release. Can anyone offer any thoughts?


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

*Copper John Release Pictures*

Hope this helps!!


----------



## archerrich (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the pics. Copper John makes quality products. I think I may have to try the 3-finger model...can't go wrong for the price.


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

*copper john*

All the eagle 3 finger,4 finger and 4 finger smoothie come with wrist straps


----------



## Dan Childs (Feb 6, 2003)

*New 4 finger*

Finally got some of the 4 finger releases in this last Friday. Been shooting it hard the last couple of days. I like it enough that I sold my 5 yr old trusty LIl Goose today. I never thought I would do that!!!

When I first put it on, it was very uncomfortable!! It was very awkward to put on my d-loop, draw and shoot. I was trying to really hold my trigger out off the release and it was causing me some problems. I quickly got used to that and now it is not awkward and I am shooting it very well.     

If anyone is interested I have a hardly used Zenith Flag release I would like to sell. email me at [email protected].

Dan Childs


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

Here is a pic of a couple new Stan BT's with some old d-loop heads from some of my other stans.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

yes im a staff shooter and waiting on my releases, they are backed up 900 four finger releases, and they are running the smoothies this week


----------

